# Gross Dam Reservoir expansion



## Landis (Apr 11, 2008)

I understand there is a push to integrate the Windy Gap and Moffat expansion into on EIS. This is important as the Fraser River is really abused by the water diversions and both these together will make it even worse.

Other issues are the high effluent load (from sewage) in the diminished Fraser and the impact this is now having on Grand Lake as well.

Denver does not need more water. If they want balanced flows, reduce the take from Waterton and return that Canyon to our landscape (was a fun run)...

If the expansion does go though I recomend asking for improvements to the streambed bellow Tolland... Fisherfolks would support this as well I expect.

Landis


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Bigger thread about it here: http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/gross-mountain-reservoir-28221.html


----------

